# Como construir un soldador de estaño, con materiales reciclados.



## yosimiro (Dic 22, 2014)

Bueno, un año después del ingreso al foro, he construido un soldador desde cero, con materiales reciclados.
Tengan paciencia si no sale todo desde el principio, subiré todas las fotos que pueda.
La lista de estos materiales es la siguiente:
01 Un segmento de planchuela (fleje) de 10mm ancho, por 3 mm de espesor, y 190 mm de largo. Este será el mango y apoyo de la punta y resistencia.
02 Una llave (sí, sí, una llave).
03 Alambre de nicrom, obtenido de la resistencia de un caloventor (60 cm. o lo que mida 5 ohms), más 2 cm de cada lado para la conexión..
04 Fibra de vidrio obtenida de cable telefónico.
05 Cinta aislante.
06 Cable para conectar a la alimentación de 2 por uno y medio (es lo que había).
07 Dos tornillos con su tuerca, arandela grower, y arandela (que si es con la forma de la que yo usé mejor , extraídos de ustedes ya saben)
08 Alambre de hierro común de 0,6mm de grosor, este será el intermedio entre el alambre de nicrom, y el cable de conexión( de ese modo, se evita que el cobre entre en contacto con el nicrom caliente, y se garantiza que el primero no se oxide y produzca falsos contactos).
09  Funda de fibra(espagueti), de la que se usa para aislar resistencia, recuperada de algún artículo electrónico (de 4 medidas distintas): 
*A* para el alambre de 0,6mm
* B* para cubrir la conexión entre el cable y el alambre.
*C* para cubrir el conjunto resistencia y punta, y para la planchuela.(el mas grande) 
10 Flux (unas gotas)
11 Talco (muy poco, ni medio gramo),sí aisla(eléctrica y térmicamente), se me ocurrió, porque en un tutorial de vitrofusión lo usaban para que no se pegara el vidrio al molde, entonces deduje que soportaría altas temperaturas
10 Un transformador  toroidal  de los que se usan para dicroica o uno electrónico(es indiferente).
Con el transformador debieran venir dos borneras dobles (entrada 220V, y salida 12V)
De lo contrario….
11 dos borneras dobles.






Herramientas:
Taladro y broca de 3mm.
Amoladora angular con disco flap (de lija) yo usé esto, pero de no haberla tenido, no me hubiera costado usar sierra y lima.
Lija. al agua (papel de lija 120 o 150).
Pinzas varias, alicate, y una pequeña llave ajustable.
*Aquí no coloco imágenes porque no me parece necesario.*

A trabajar.
01 Lo primero que haremos, son 2 perforaciones en un extremo de la planchuela, el primero a una distancia de 5 milímetros del extremo, el otro a 10 mm de este.(entiéndase, que cuando digo las distancias, me refiero al centro de cada orificio). En los materiales, ya se ve la planchuela con sus 2 orificios.
02 Luego atornillamos la llave en el orificio más alejado del extremo, usando el que ya tiene, (por donde se la coloca en el llavero), y ajustamos.

03 Con la llave atornillada, aprovechamos el segundo orificio de la planchuela, y perforamos un segundo orificio en la llave.
04 entonces colocamos un segundo tornillo y fijamos la llave en la planchuela.


05 Ahora comienza la tarea de la sierra, la lima, o la amoladora.
*A eliminamos un costado de la paleta.*

B eliminamos el otro[/B]

*C rebajamos un costado de la cabeza de la llave, hasta quedar casi de la medida de la planchuela*

*D rebajamos el otro.*

*E le damos forma de punta  al extremo donde estaba la paleta, y lijamos para que quede prolijo.*

06 ahora viene la parte del “entalque”, mojamos el eje de la llave (la punta) a todo su largo (unos 4,5 cm)
Calentamos un poco para que se seque, y entalcamos, luego volvemos a mojar y repetimos la operación.
*El resultado debiera ser algo así.*

*La idea de esto es obtener un aislante eléctrico barato, ¿lo importante?, funciona.*

*07 **con la punta ya entalcada, procedemos a enrollar la resistencia. Desde la base y aprovechando los tornillos para trabar el alambre en las primeras vueltas.*

*Cuando llegamos al extremo, dejamos  1 cm y para evitar que el alambre se afloje, lo atamos con un precinto de plástico,un trozo de cable o un remanente de resistencia, como en este caso.*

*08* ahora unimos a esa resistencia dos segmentos del alambre de hierro 0,6 de 10 cm de largo, y lo hacemos de modo que solo quede 1 mm de distancia al arrollado de resistencia.

*09* colocamos funda de fibra a los dos alambres de hierro.(unos 3 cm)

*10* procedemos a cubrir con una capa de fibra de vidrio todo el enrollado de resistencia, dejando libres los dos extremos de hierro, pero pasando del lado de la planchuela,  3 mm y del lado de la punta, algo más para dejar descubierto solo el sector que se usará para soldar.


*11* ahora, podemos acercar el alambre de hierro enfundado que quedó del lado de la punta, y unirlo al enrollado, cubriendo con una capa más de fibra de vidrio.
Y de ese modo quedarán ambos conectores cerca de los tornillos que unen llave y planchuela.

*12 *aflojamos ambos tornillos, y separamos llave y planchuela, para colocarle unas vueltas de fibra de vidrio, para aislar un poco el hierro de la planchuela, del bronce de la llave.

Por hoy basta de fotos, *pero solo por hoy.*


----------



## Sr. Domo (Dic 22, 2014)

:buenpost:

Vaya! Que paciencia para hacer tu propio cautín!

Y una pregunta, el talco si te aísla bien?, bueno, nunca he sabido de que usen algo así para aislar o qué función cumple en este caso?

Salu2!

P.D.: No hagas caso a los que juzguen tu trabajo


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 23, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> :buenpost:
> 
> Vaya! Que paciencia para hacer tu propio cautín!
> 
> ...



Gracias por el comentario, en realidad, describir el trabajo con imágenes y palabras es largo, pero el trabajo en sí no lo es tanto.
Como puedes ver he ido agraegando fotos. y seguiré hasta que el punto que parezca necesario.
Que luego de pensarlo un poco ya está muy cerca, porque el resto es hacer el mango (cabo) y las conexiones.
En cuanto a tu pregunta, el talco aisla, pero además al nicrom una vez calentado, se le forma una capa de oxido, que lo aisla, y si a eso le agregamos que el pegamento del talco (flux) se quema, tienes aislación por partida doble o triple.

Alguien podría sugerir, ¿_por que no poner unas vueltas de fibra antes de enrollar la resistencia_?.
Y *la respuesta es, que quería la menor distancia entre el elemento calefactor y la punta propiamente dicha.*


----------



## Sr. Domo (Dic 23, 2014)

> Alguien podría sugerir, ¿por que no poner unas vueltas de fibra antes de enrollar la resistencia?.
> Y la respuesta es, que quería la menor distancia entre el elemento calefactor y la punta propiamente dicha.



También, al ponerle mayor distancia, la eficiencia se ve afectada, no calentará tanto la punta que digamos.

Y ahora otra pregunta: ¿Cuando se requiera cambiar la punta, va a ser necesario reemplazar el elemento calefactor o cómo se le podría hacer en ese caso?

Salu2!


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 23, 2014)

Debieras ser periodista, porque haces las preguntas que el entrevistado quiere responder.
Justamente yo iba a hacer ciertas recomendaciones:
La primera, es conseguir algún taller de cromado o niquelado, para darle un buen baño de cromo o niquel a la punta.
Al menos la que va a trabajar como tal (o sea la punta de la llave).
Puesto que el bronce se desgasta muy facilmente, ya que el estaño lo corroe, y con el niquelado o cromado se evitaría esto por 2 motivos, el primero, porque el cromo es mucho más duro que el bronce, y segundo porque además resiste la corrosión 

La otra recomendación, es tener varias puntas ya preparadas para cuando la ocasión lo amerite.

Para eso ya tengo talladas varias llaves.


*E aquí una punta solo como muestra(ya que no está entalcada) para mostrar como debieran estar a disoposición.*


*Y aquí un soldador terminado, otro a mitad de camino, y algunas llaves ya procesadas.*


----------



## Sr. Domo (Dic 23, 2014)

> Debieras ser periodista, porque haces las preguntas que el entrevistado quiere responder.



No podría hacerlo, la electrónica no me deja 

Pero lo que no me respondiste fue si a la hora de cambiar la punta, ¿qué sucede con el elemento calefactor, se cambia también?

Salu2!


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 23, 2014)

Sí, Sí, se cambia completo, llave y resistencia. por eso puse la foto de la llave con la resistencia enrollada.
Salvo que lo que debas cambiar sea la resistencia(en ese caso eso solo).

Pero con la punta* debidamente cromada*, te debiera durar muuuucho.

Otra recomendación que debo hacer, está dada por la imagen del soldador terminado.
*1 * Hay que poner un elemento aislante entre la llave, y la planchuela de hierro.
*2*  Hay que envolver bien todo el conjunto con material aislante, yo usé fibra de vidrio pero el espagueti de fibra también sirve, y hay más materiales, *pero yo usé los que tenía.*
*3 *Y como se ve en la foto del soldador terminado, hay que cubrir todo muy bién, de modo de no perder calor por disipación iinecesariamente.

Respetando todo esto,este soldador, que consume solo 28,8 Watts, está listo para soldar en menos de 30 segundos.
*Nada mal para un soldador casero.*
Pero hay que seguir todo lo recomendado, ya que cada item, contribuye al aprovechamiento de la energía calórica generada, y a impedir la disipación innecesaria.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 2, 2015)

¿y la fuente de energia,que usas?

PD:
  buen proyecto ¡¡¡¡


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 2, 2015)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ¿y la fuente de energia,que usas?
> 
> PD:
> buen proyecto ¡¡¡¡



Un toroide de 12 volts, no me animo a usar una fuentecita electrónica, porque al primer amague de corto, chau transistores.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 3, 2015)

yo le puse dos lamparas dicroicas si hay corto las lamparas se encienden ,
porque si me paso ,un corto y chau mosfet


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 3, 2015)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> yo le puse dos lamparas dicroicas si hay corto las lamparas se encienden ,
> porque si me paso ,un corto y chau mosfet



Lo que me pasó a mí con el otro, es que toqué accidentalmente el cable de alimentación que venía de la fuentecita(electrónica), con la punta caliente, y fué *Plop*
Chau fuente, a partir de allí uso el toroide.

Este soldador consume supuestamente 28,8 watts.
¿Me dices que colocar la lámpara de 220V  en serie evitaría el Plop?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 3, 2015)

Hacete éste , serán 150 Watts y 500 Amperes  :


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 3, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hacete éste , serán 150 Watts y 500 Amperes  :
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYdT2IKZELo



Los tengo a todos en el HD.
Según se vayan presentando las piezas, irán surgiendo.
Una vez caliente, el de la bipin....
No tiene nada que envidiarle.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 3, 2015)

Para nada , me gusta el bipin y el repuesto lo venden en todos lados y vale poco.

Pero el otro es instantaneo


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 3, 2015)

Lo que me lleva a preguntarte. ¿habrá algun protector de cortos para esas fuentecitas?( las de dicro)



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Para nada , me gusta el bipin y el repuesto lo venden en todos lados y vale poco.
> 
> Pero el otro es instantaneo



Y sí, algo instantaneo también me hace falta.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 3, 2015)

Lo hacés con cualquier transformador quitandole el secundario , un pulsador de timbre  y el bronce de alguna rejilla de bronce vieja o un caño de cobre aplastado


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 3, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> Lo que me pasó a mí con el otro, es que toqué accidentalmente el cable de alimentación que venía de la fuentecita(electrónica), con la punta caliente, y fué *Plop*
> Chau fuente, a partir de allí uso el toroide.
> 
> Este soldador consume supuestamente 28,8 watts.
> ¿Me dices que colocar la lámpara de 220V  en serie evitaría el Plop?


en fuente electronica no creo ,se va a quemar igual 
yo use dicroica en serie con ,digamos la resistencia del soldador


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 3, 2015)

Y con una dicroica de 220 V directamente ?


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 3, 2015)

Y son más potentes.
El bipin de 220 directo, es el próximo paso, lo que pasa, es que compré hace 8 meses, 3 blisters de 3 bipines a 18$ c/u (blister).
Y me he encontrado como una decena de fuentes electrónicas, que todavía no probé.
Cambié el bipin hace semanas, duró 1 año mas o menos, así que tengo para rato.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 3, 2015)

Digo la de 220 directa así no usa transformers y con un dimmer sos God


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 3, 2015)

Sí, sí, a eso me refería.
Por otra parte, no he visto el mismo formato en bipines,¿los hay?
Los que he visto, *son más caras*(debiera ser al revés). y algo más grandes.

Las más comunes son estas..






Y hasta pensé en romperle el cul..ote a las comunes que ahora son halógenas, pero también son más grandes.
Por otra parte me da miedo preguntar...
¿Que hago con todas las de 12v que tengo, y con todas las fuentecitas de dicro que encontré?
 Aunque pensándolo un poco...
Si los transistores están buenos, *ya valen más que la fuente misma.*


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 16, 2016)

yosimiro dijo:


> Alguien podría sugerir, ¿_por que no poner unas vueltas de fibra antes de enrollar la resistencia_?.
> Y *la respuesta es, que quería la menor distancia entre el elemento calefactor y la punta propiamente dicha.*



Si bién, podría aislarse la punta con esto, me he dado cuenta, que la mica, cortada como cinta de unos 3 o 4mm de ancho, y lo más fina posible, se puede enrollar en la punta, ayudandose, con una cinta adhesiva del mismo ancho.





Esto agregaría seguridad, ante alguna espira rebelde que podría provocar un corto(me pasó).


----------



## Thundr4 (Jul 26, 2016)

Hola que tal, te hago una consulta que quizás pueda ser algo "estúpida" jajaja, viendo las fotos de tu soldador, veo que la resistencia de nicrom hacen contacto entre si en algunas vueltas al rededor de la llave, eso no produce algún problema?, te agradezco de antemano, saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 26, 2016)

Thundr4
¿y la mica,,,para que esta?


----------



## Thundr4 (Jul 26, 2016)

Según entendí le pone fibra de vidrio a todo el enrrollado de la resistencia, quizás entendí mal, mi duda no va al contacto entre la resistencia y la punta, sino a las vueltas que tiene, veo que hacen contacto entre la misma resistencia, eso no perjudica en nada?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 26, 2016)

no,porque la resistencia esta aislada,
es por el la fina capa de oxido que recubre naturalmente al alambre de micron,
por mas junta de la pongas,no se pone en corto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 26, 2016)

No se usa nicrome virgen (plateado) primero se lo calienta para que se oxide (negro)


----------



## Thundr4 (Jul 26, 2016)

Ah, ahora entiendo muchas gracias, una duda más, para generar ese oxido basta con conectarlo a una fuente o se puede hacer por ejemplo con un encendedor?, tengo un proyecto y voy a utilizar este tipo de resistencias, por eso la duda, saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 26, 2016)

a una fuente ,hay que calentar la resistencia ,con una fuente, con el encendedor no creo que funcione ,


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 26, 2016)

Thundr4 dijo:


> Ah, ahora entiendo muchas gracias, una duda más, para generar ese oxido basta con conectarlo a una fuente o se puede hacer por ejemplo con un encendedor?, tengo un proyecto y voy a utilizar este tipo de resistencias, por eso la duda, saludos



Como te dice su majestad, al calentarlo con un elemento externo, no puedes saber si se logra la oxidación, al menos de forma pareja, y con un encendedor, menos.
*Porque no lograrías la temperatura necesaria.*

Al hacer pasar un corriente, y lograr que la resistencia se ponga al rojo, logras una oxidación más profunda y pareja.

Y, como te dijeron, el oxido formado, impide cualquier tipo de contacto electrico, y por tanto no hay corto.


----------

